# ALC - Alcidion Group



## System (23 June 2011)

Naracoota Resources Limited (NRR) has acquired a tenement package immediately south of Horseshoe Metals Ltd Horseshoe Lights copper-gold mine and west of Sandfire Resources Ltd high grade copper-gold DeGrussa deposit in Western Australia.

http://www.naracoota.com.au


----------



## System (30 December 2015)

On December 29th, 2015, Naracoota Resources Limited (NRR) changed its name and ASX code to Alcidion Group Limited (ALC).


----------



## So_Cynical (30 December 2015)

Bought 25000 of these a few weeks ago, Alcidion develop/sell software for patient management. they have a few Aussie contracts thus have some global potential..really could be anything.

http://www.alcidion.com.au/


----------



## So_Cynical (5 May 2016)

Added Alcidion to my main portfolio, 73000 @ 0.047 ~ so much potential for this sort of thing, critical care management software that can integrate with some current systems or stand alone....Alcidion have seven million in cash, no debt, highly qualified board and personnel, founders and employees hold almost 50%

Lengthy but comprehensive investor presentation with commentary.
~


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2016)

Alcidion having a bit of a bounce today of the recent 0.04 lows, up thru 0.053 on no news...some bargain hunters perhaps.


----------



## Miner (30 May 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Alcidion having a bit of a bounce today of the recent 0.04 lows, up thru 0.053 on no news...some bargain hunters perhaps.




They got  speeding ticket and came down at .048 after a huge volume of trade.
Interesting scrip to watch


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2016)

Miner said:


> They got  speeding ticket and came down at .048 after a huge volume of trade.
> Interesting scrip to watch




Yeah - someone took out all the sellers to 0.057, borderline speeding ticket..


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 May 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Alcidion having a bit of a bounce today of the recent 0.04 lows, up thru 0.053 on no news...some bargain hunters perhaps.






Miner said:


> They got  speeding ticket and came down at .048 after a huge volume of trade.
> Interesting scrip to watch




Just wondering if past spike = fall occurrences waivers your mindset?


----------



## So_Cynical (30 May 2016)

Wysiwyg said:


> Just wondering if past spike = fall occurrences waivers your mindset?




Up down up down, all good, announcements and sales to come or it all ends in tears, another day in the market.


----------



## Miner (31 May 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Up down up down, all good, announcements and sales to come or it all ends in tears, another day in the market.




Not only the price but the volume in last three days ! I was thinking of those who bought at 0.57 when the price went down at 0.046. But it is all good.
Thanks to my mentor on this scrip with whom I shared my thoughts and taken his lead


----------



## So_Cynical (27 August 2016)

Closed at the high of 0.062 ~ Meeting with the NSW Minister for Health to discuss eHealth strategy and other good news flow over the last 6 weeks coincides with the up tick in share price and increase in volume, a new substantial holder announcement would not surprise.

Go you good thing.
`


----------



## Miner (27 August 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Closed at the high of 0.062 ~ Meeting with the NSW Minister for Health to discuss eHealth strategy and other good news flow over the last 6 weeks coincides with the up tick in share price and increase in volume, a new substantial holder announcement would not surprise.
> 
> Go you good thing.
> `




So Cynical
Hats off to your astuteness. But how did you know about the  meeting content with the NSW minister as I could see on the July report, it only talked about E Health Strategy.
Surely you have hawk eyes to pick up the pray.
I am however not complaining to get my money up !!!!!!!!!!!
May be something happening to your recent tip's trading halt too. LOL


----------



## So_Cynical (15 September 2016)

I sold out today, both portfolios 0.064 and 0.066, been holding for 5 months in my main portfolio, sold not so much because i lost faith etc, more just needed some money to buy Santos and so i balanced this 33% winner with a similar dollar amount loser Slater and Gordon.

Will keep an eye on ALC with a view to a low reentry if the opportunity arises, hope i dont end up kicking myself for selling out.


----------



## Miner (19 September 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> I sold out today, both portfolios 0.064 and 0.066, been holding for 5 months in my main portfolio, sold not so much because i lost faith etc, more just needed some money to buy Santos and so i balanced this 33% winner with a similar dollar amount loser Slater and Gordon.
> 
> Will keep an eye on ALC with a view to a low reentry if the opportunity arises, hope i dont end up kicking myself for selling out.




So cynical - you are always astute on decisions and if I could ask some thing.
ALC - why the trading is so low ? Hardly one trade today 19 sept. 
The no of buyers is so large compared to no of sellers. But when I see the stagnant price and prices they are willing to pay to buy suggests, all are bargain hunters.
You sold at 64 to 66 cents (good time) as current price is 60 cents and that too from one trade.
What do you say on ALC moving forward on the above phenomena?
Yes I am holding .


----------



## peter2 (19 September 2016)

I've been circling this one for the Momentum Portfolio after the BO at 0.55. 

The lack of market depth is the main concern for a short term trader and the reason for not including it. 

I've noticed that MD on a number of stocks are very low. I'll attribute this to the ASX problems this morning and many market makers have not bothered or unable to place their bids in the market.


----------



## Miner (19 September 2016)

peter2 said:


> I've been circling this one for the Momentum Portfolio after the BO at 0.55.
> 
> The lack of market depth is the main concern for a short term trader and the reason for not including it.
> 
> I've noticed that MD on a number of stocks are very low. I'll attribute this to the ASX problems this morning and many market makers have not bothered or unable to place their bids in the market.




Thanks Peter.
I will keep eye on movement before selling it .


----------



## So_Cynical (19 September 2016)

Miner said:


> The no of buyers is so large compared to no of sellers. But when I see the stagnant price and prices they are willing to pay to buy suggests, all are bargain hunters.
> What do you say on ALC moving forward on the above phenomena?.




Volume is low because most holders dont want to sell i quess, management hold a few and most of the T/O holders that wanted out have left, bargain hunters sure, you have to ask what kind of people are in that buy que? im guessing punters of one type or another.

I still like the stock just for me i felt that it was time to move on even though it would only take one good announcement to see the SP jump significantly, but could say the same about many stocks...im a little concerned that there are a few players in this field emerging and that ALC due to size and small capital may result in them getting left behind, may also result in a T/O.


----------



## So_Cynical (1 November 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> I sold out today, both portfolios 0.064 and 0.066 ~ hope i dont end up kicking myself for selling out.




Thru 10 cents today, a little painful to see...oh well ~ current rate of climb cannot be maintained.
~


----------



## Miner (2 November 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Thru 10 cents today, a little painful to see...oh well ~ current rate of climb cannot be maintained.
> ~




So Cynical
Are you still following WLG and what is the reason that price slumped so heavily after trading halt today ? I saw the deal with Apple is not a done deal and there was a nervousness. Sorry to distract from ALC to WGL


----------



## So_Cynical (3 November 2016)

Miner said:


> So Cynical
> Are you still following WLG and what is the reason that price slumped so heavily after trading halt today ? I saw the deal with Apple is not a done deal and there was a nervousness. Sorry to distract from ALC to WGL




No idea Miner, i sold out of WGL due to the ever delayed app launch and the limited appeal of the app.


----------



## greggles (28 March 2019)

You can say with a pretty high degree of confidence that the bottom is in for Alcidion Group, at least for now. It has risen from 3.9c earlier this month to a high of 7.6c on 20 March, but it is now far too late to add it to The bottom is in! thread. This train has well and truly left the station.

On 18 March it announced to the market that it has won a major contract with Dartford and Gravesham NHS Trust in the UK, under which Alcidion will deploy the first Miya Precision, Patientrack and Smartpage installation outside of Australia. The five year contract is valued at £1.16 million (~$2.1million).

On 21 March ALC further announced that it has been selected as the strategic solution partner for Brighton and Sussex University Hospitals NHS Trust in the UK, under which Alcidion will implement its Patientrack technology solution.

Clearly, ALC is making ground in the UK and the recent positive sentiment towards the company is no doubt based largely on the potential that market holds for ALC.

On that basis alone, Alcidion Group is definitely a stock to watch in 2019.


----------



## greggles (26 April 2019)

Alcidion Group pushing through 8c this morning. The release of the company's Q3 FY2019 report on Tuesday has been the catalyst for more buying with volume increasing substantially since the announcement.

24 contracts signed or renewed in the last quarter with revenue increasing and a net operating cash surplus of $1.3 million. ALC looks well positioned for more growth and management has confirmed that there is no need for a capital raising to restore working capital.

I think this one will see further share price growth this year if the good news continues. It's currently up another 10.5% to 8.4c this morning.


----------



## greggles (30 April 2019)

Alcidion Group hitting a high of 10c today. Largest daily volume in more than 12 months.

Director Katrina Elizabeth Doyle picked up 2 million shares on market on 26 April. See Change of Director's Interest Notice dated 29 April.

That's a big vote of confidence in the future of ALC.


----------



## Parse (29 July 2019)

This "health Informatics Company" as they describe themselves have been making healthy gains this year as they continue to make shareholders happy. The recent quarterly marks a positive cash flow and a better future with new contracts signed providing near term growth.
Alcidon expect FY19 revenue to be between $16.5M to $16.9M subject to any final year -end adjustments, which is approximately four times the $4.2M Alcidion  Group revenue in FY18.
The company signed 23 new contracts during the quarter. If their sales team keep this up Alcidon are looking forward to a bright future.


----------



## myrtie100 (23 August 2019)




----------



## Dona Ferentes (1 July 2020)

Alcidion had its run in 2019 but news was hard to find, so it lost its shine. Like many in the data and analytics side of healthcare, product is plentiful:
- software products (in ALC case, Miya, Patientrack and Smartpage), 
- reselling of selected healthcare software products from its strategic partners and 
- delivery of product implementation, product support and maintenance, systems integration and data analysis services to healthcare customers.

Who can argue against  _"solutions that support interoperability, allow communication and task management, and deliver clinical decision support at the point of care to improve patient outcomes", _but contracts let alone the big breakthrough is tough. Up against Big Healthcare multinationals on one hand and health system budget managers on the other.

Picking up a few contracts along the way, but the quantum is usually , $1million, and usually for a short period 1-2 years max.

Today, a bit of a twist, that may work for them with the inner west Local Health District 







> ..implementation, which is already underway, will see Miya Precision deployed to support Sydney LHD’s virtual hospital (rpavirtual) which is currently being used to monitor patients who have tested positive for COVID-19 and are in home isolation. This innovative virtual care model reduces the risk for health workers, as well as the need for personal protective equipment, by enabling remote, automated monitoring and communication with patients


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 November 2020)

likely to lift today, this NHS contract is larger and more comprehensive than earlier nibbles:

*Highlights *
• _ALC has signed its largest ever Miya Precision contract representing $9.5M TCV over 5 years _
_• Second NHS trust to procure both Miya Precision and Better OPENeP solution in the last year _
_• With $5.48M of TCV to be booked in FY21 from this contract, total revenue now sits at $20.2M able to be recognised in FY21 – vs $18.6M in FY20 with 7 months of the year remaining _


----------



## Dona Ferentes (9 November 2020)

Hop on Pop


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 November 2020)

*Key Highlights*: 
• _Alcidion’s reseller agreement with NextGate now expanded to include United Kingdom and Ireland. 
• Expansion strengthens competitive position in UK market as NHS transitions to digitised healthcare solutions and integrated care records_.


----------



## greggles (15 April 2021)

It's been a great six months for ALC. It has been one good announcement after another beginning with the 9 November 2020 announcement that it had signed a 9.5M deal with South Tees Hospitals NHS Foundation Trust for Miya Precision suite & ePMA.

Today ALC announced that it has acquired ExtraMed Ltd, a leading UK provider of patient flow management software with nine NHS Trusts, six of which are new customers for Alcidion.



> The acquisition will see Alcidion become the leader in the UK market for patient flow, adding nine NHS Trusts, six of which are new to Alcidion. This will increase the Company’s overall presence to 27 NHS Trusts,  representing a market share of ~19% of the NHS acute care market, and providing further touchpoints from which to cross-sell the broader Alcidion product suite.




They are making huge inroads into the UK market and look to be a solid long term investment. If they can maintain their current rate of growth, I can see them possibly hitting $1 by the end of 2021, especially if they look like achieving their goal of breakeven in FY2022.


----------



## Stockbailx (9 June 2021)

Been a good pick me up..ALC Nearly went past the radar Alcidion Group, look like there in a good position to move forward, fundamentally  strong, poised to strike...

https://www.alcidion.com/


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 December 2021)

Healthcare informatics company *Alcidion (ALC) *is set to raise $55 million, priced at 25¢ per share, to fund the acquisition of UK patient administration software (PAS) company _*Silverlink*_. The acquisition extends Alcidion’s capability into PAS and is fitting with its vision of becoming a cloud-based modular electronic patient record.

Silverlink services the UK’s National Health Service and has forecast $7.8 million revenue from existing contracts for the year to 30 April, 2022 and EBITDA of $4.8 million.

It’s the second UK-based acquisition Alcidion has made in the last nine months, having also acquired patient flow management software company ExtraMed in April.

(_ALC made it to 48c in June; now 32c._)


----------



## taztiger (2 January 2022)

Bought into this at 36c 3 months ago thinking it would head north again, but no, I'm down 25%.
With its foray into overseas markets continuing, I can only see one way now. I have tipped ALC
in the FCY2022 Comp.


----------



## craigj (2 January 2022)

Big retracement with the large cap raising  My pick in 2022 comp.

Like the exposure to the healthcare sector and acquisition should increase earnings significantly


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 July 2022)

_Maybe turning the corner?_

*Highlights*: 
- FY22Q4 positive operating cashflow of $3.3M 
o Record quarterly cash receipts of $14.0M 

- FY22 full year positive operating cashflow of $1.0M 
o FY22 operating cashflow of $3.1M, excluding one-off M&A costs of $2.1M 
o FY22 cash receipts of $41.4M, up 29% on pcp (prior corresponding period) 

- Unaudited FY22 revenue of $34.0M, up 31% on pcp 

- FY22 new sales with Total Contract Value (TCV) of $57.7M, up 96% on pcp 
o New TCV sales in Q4 of $14.8M, with $2.7M recognised in FY22 

- Positive unaudited underlying FY22 EBITDA (excluding M&A costs) 

- Opening balance of contracted revenue to be recognised in FY23 of $28.3M, up 87% on pcp 
o Further $2.9M of scheduled renewal revenue expected to be recognised in FY23 

- Cash balance of $17.3M at 30 June 2022


----------



## galumay (27 July 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Maybe turning the corner?




Maybe, its one of the businesses on my watchlist for 4C's. Not quite there for me yet, but some promise.


----------



## noirua (1 December 2022)

Alcidion (ASX:ALC) signs three-year deal with UHS trust for Miya Precision IT platform
					

Alcidion (ASX:ALC) has signed a three-year agreement with the University Hospital Southampton NHS Foundation Trust (UHS) to implement its Miya Precision IT platform.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Alcidion (ALC) has signed a three-year agreement with the University Hospital Southampton NHS Foundation Trust (UHS) to implement its Miya Precision IT platform.

The $2.8 million contract will see the company deliver a modern, modular electronic patient record, using a combination of Miya modules and UHS incumbent products.

In addition, Alcidion will become a supplier of some of UHS’s intellectual property, including the Hospital Integrated Clinical Support System (HICSS), which manages the scheduling and reporting of endoscopy procedures.

Live price chart: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^ALC&p=5&t=1


----------

